# Hi Kenneth, My name is Derek...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...allow me to reintroduce myself...

I'm the starting PG for your World Champion Los Angeles Lakers. I couldn't have had a worse match-up for the first round besides maybe Derek Rose. Nobody said I could shoot anymore or provide an ounce of positive impact. Well guess what, considering the circumstances I didn't do too bad of a job. I was able to keep in front of Westbrook at times, and in the mean time I also started draining my shots. Did you know at my age I try to keep some in the tank for the playoffs...well look what is happening now. Did you know I'm shooting 43% from behind the arc? I just dropped a 20 spot on my old team while their fans booed me for caring for my daughter with cancer besides the freaking Utah Jizz.

I welcome you to look at my gamelog: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3125/gamelog

I'm actually averaging 10.6ppg in the playoffs right now which I think is the perfect amount when you consider the other talent on my team.

In conclusion I would just like to say Ive been reading your threads about me and how you wish major injury upon me. When you consider how much of a PG driven league the NBA has become in the last 6+ years I think you should reconsider how much you want to get rid of me.

So stick that in your pipe and smoke it....

Sincerely,


Derek Fisher
c/o "fanboy" DaRizzle


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> ...allow me to reintroduce myself...
> 
> I'm the starting PG for your World Champion Los Angeles Lakers. I couldn't have had a worse match-up for the first round besides maybe Derek Rose. Nobody said I could shoot anymore or provide an ounce of positive impact. Well guess what, considering the circumstances I didn't do too bad of a job. I was able to keep in front of Westbrook at times, and in the mean time I also started draining my shots. Did you know at my age I try to keep some in the tank for the playoffs...well look what is happening now. Did you know I'm shooting 43% from behind the arc? I just dropped a 20 spot on my old team while their fans booed me for caring for my daughter with cancer besides the freaking Utah Jizz.
> 
> ...


Fisher has a 10.4 PER in the playoffs, that's below a 11 PER for Brown and 10.9 PER for Jordan Farmar. Considering PER is a bad indicator for man to man defense which Fisher is poor at, he is still trash, just like you.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Although as king Fisher nuthugger, I guess you are proud like you old lover can get a PER above his 9.3 like he did throughout the season or that his field goal percentage is above his impressive 38% shooting in the regular season.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

KennethTo said:


> Fisher has a 10.4 PER in the playoffs, that's below a 11 PER for Brown and 10.9 PER for Jordan Farmar. Considering PER is a bad indicator for man to man defense which Fisher is poor at, he is still trash, just like you.


I bet you'd still rather have Fisher taking that three at the end of the game over Brown or Farmar though. Fisher brings intangibles and is _serviceable_, I don't understand the hate. 

It's been said so many times, the Lakers just don't have a better alternative.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

For the people defending Fisher, how many starting NBA point guards do you consider to be worse then Fisher and who? Can you think of more than one or even one?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Im going to butt in here, for some reason kenneth you think Fisher is damaging this team, whatever he is doing clearly works, or are all the playoff appearances and championships not enough for you... you cant pay kobe, gasol,bynum artest and odom and still think you are going to have the money to have another major star manning the pg position for you, i guess all i am saying is what you have right now works, why be so upset about it?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> Fisher has a 10.4 PER in the playoffs, that's below a 11 PER for Brown and 10.9 PER for Jordan Farmar. Considering PER is a bad indicator for man to man defense which Fisher is poor at, he is still trash, just like you.


You really think PER is gonna show my true contribution especially when I'm out there with Kobe and co.?!? You realize my friend Kobe is very ball dominant. What do you want me to be Kenneth, the focal point of the offense??? I dont think you are gonna be happy with me unless my name is Chris Paul or D. Williams. I do a decent job out there as long as I remember to not shoot with my toe on the 3 point line with 20 seconds left on the shotclock....or try to make a layup.....but other than that Im very serviceable!

As for PG I'm better than:
Carlos Arroyo
Chucky Atkins
D.J. Augustin
Marcus Banks
Anthony Carter
Mario Chalmers
Speedy Claxton
Antonio Daniels
Dan Dickau
Travis Diener
Keyon Dooling
Chris Duhon
Jordan Farmar
Jason Hart
Jrue Holiday
Lindsey Hunter
Bobby Jackson
Mike James
Anthony Johnson
Damon Jones
Brevin Knight
Acie Law
Ty Lawson
Shaun Livingston
John Lucas
Tyronn Lue
Stephon Marbury
Patrick Mills
Kevin Ollie
Jannero Pargo
A.J. Price
Sergio Rodriguez
Sean Singletary
Jamaal Tinsley
Jacque Vaughn
Mike Wilks
Jason Williams
Marcus Williams

So as soon as all of those guys are out of the league then you can start picking on me again.


Sincerely,


Derek Fisher

P.S. Dont call my friend DaRizzle trash, he has more of a grasp of NBA knowledge than you will ever have

P.S.S. I was fouled on that layup last night, he got me with his body before he touched the ball


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> For the people defending Fisher, how many starting NBA point guards do you consider to be worse then Fisher and who? Can you think of more than one or even one?


He is a championship player.

I notice you have Jerry West in your avatar, my favorite player growing up.

Fisher has four rings, Jerry 1. And in case you are too young to remember, Jerry had a TERRIBLE finals series in 1972. No matter, Lakers took it for their first Los Angeles championship, beating the Knicks, 4 to 1.

Oh, also if you are too young to remember, Jerry West always whined about retiring, year after year. Finally, I just said, "hang 'em up, Jerry, we are tired of hearing that." Still my favorite player, but jeez...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> He is a championship player.
> 
> I notice you have Jerry West in your avatar, my favorite player growing up.
> 
> ...


Fisher is only a champion because he played with Shaq and Kobe.

Trying to compare the number of championships between Jerry West and Derek Fisher as if it means anything is absurd.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> As for PG I'm better than:
> Carlos Arroyo
> Chucky Atkins
> D.J. Augustin
> ...


He asked for starters. Only a few of those guys are.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Only one is a starter. And quite a few of those guys are better than Fish, including Arroyo (the starter).


That said, I'd rather have Fish than Arroyo, largely due to loyalty and also his propensity for daggers. Fisher is a liability in all facets of the game besides clutch buckets. I don't have a problem with him starting considering our other options though (Shannon might be better, but his talents are best utilized coming off the bench at the 2 guard).


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Fisher is only a champion because he played with Shaq and Kobe.
> 
> Trying to compare the number of championships between Jerry West and Derek Fisher as if it means anything is absurd.


I was making a point.

But since you brought it up, I will continue the thought.

How many titles you think "Shaq and Kobe" would have without Fisher and his clutch play? "Fisher-hating" gets under my skin and I actually really don't understand it at all. Every player has their flaws, including the great Jerry West and the great "Wilt the Stilt." Did you see him play? Just wondering how old you are.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Ron said:


> I was making a point.
> 
> But since you brought it up, I will continue the thought.
> 
> How many titles you think "Shaq and Kobe" would have without Fisher and his clutch play? "Fisher-hating" gets under my skin and I actually really don't understand it at all. Every player has their flaws, including the great Jerry West and the great "Wilt the Stilt." Did you see him play? Just wondering how old you are.


No one is denying the impact Fisher has had in the past, heck even last year. Wishing injury on the guy is also incredibly unjustified. But this team, like its players isn't perfect and has its flaws. Everyone wants to see the team repeat, but with other strong teams in the league, the Lakers need to be at their best, which is why poor PG play has people concerned. Fisher this year hasn't been the Fisher of old, though thankfully he still makes clutch buckets. If he provided more defensively, would they be as necessary though?

EDIT: Also, I am not a fan of the idea that players should be free from criticism. Pau rightfully got criticized for being soft in the series with Boston (though the C's got away with murder too), and Kobe has rightfully been criticized for abandoning the offense to play isolation at times. Artest's poor shooting has been criticized, and so has Bynum's inability to stay out of foul trouble, and Odom's consistency in the past. Fans criticize because they know what the player's are capable of and also because they want to see the team perform to its highest level. Unfortunately for Fisher, he's been a weak link this season (along with the bench) and has taken a lot of criticism as a result. I still love the guy, but he's getting to the age where he shouldn't be a starter anymore.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> I was making a point.
> 
> But since you brought it up, I will continue the thought.
> 
> How many titles you think "Shaq and Kobe" would have without Fisher and his clutch play? "Fisher-hating" gets under my skin and I actually really don't understand it at all. Every player has their flaws, including the great Jerry West and the great "Wilt the Stilt." Did you see him play? Just wondering how old you are.


Shaq and Kobe would probably have the same number of titles. It's not like you can just subtract his baskets from the games he played in. Someone else would have taken his shots.

And I don't hate Fisher. I was jumping around the room same as everyone else when he made his clutch baskets. But that doesn't mean he is immune from criticism.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He still sucks, badly; as in he's statistically one of the worst _players_ in the league, not just starters.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> For the people defending Fisher, how many starting NBA point guards do you consider to be worse then Fisher and who? Can you think of more than one or even one?


 maybe Mo williams at this point.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> You really think PER is gonna show my true contribution especially when I'm out there with Kobe and co.?!? You realize my friend Kobe is very ball dominant. What do you want me to be Kenneth, the focal point of the offense??? I dont think you are gonna be happy with me unless my name is Chris Paul or D. Williams. I do a decent job out there as long as I remember to not shoot with my toe on the 3 point line with 20 seconds left on the shotclock....or try to make a layup.....but other than that Im very serviceable!
> 
> As for PG I'm better than:
> Carlos Arroyo
> ...


You are an idiot, apparently you don't even know what a *starter* means.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ron said:


> He is a championship player.
> 
> I notice you have Jerry West in your avatar, my favorite player growing up.
> 
> ...


Lakers would have just as many titles without Fisher. He was a horrible defender during the title years as well. Harper, despite being on their last legs was a better options than Fisher.

People forget that his "3's" wouldn't even be needed if his defense was so horrible. A lot of the tight games were a direct effect of Fisher's poor defensive performance in the previous 3 and a half quarters.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> You are an idiot, apparently you don't even know what a *starter* means.


Of course I know what a starting PG is...I AM a starting PG....Stop calling my friend Darizzle names....this is the second time you have done that in this thread and there is no need for that. Namecalling doesnt prove points.....*******


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

stop with the personal attacks and get back on topic


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Im going to butt in here, for some reason kenneth you think Fisher is damaging this team, whatever he is doing clearly works, or are all the playoff appearances and championships not enough for you... you cant pay kobe, gasol,bynum artest and odom and still think you are going to have the money to have another major star manning the pg position for you, i guess all i am saying is what you have right now works, why be so upset about it?


You are talking to a guy who thinks that Javaris Crittenton should of started over Fisher... AS A ROOKIE.

And anyone that says anything positive about Fisher is a nut hugger, yet he feels he's not the irrational one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And you know, nobody thought Fisher would play as decently as he has. Myself included. So maybe we shouldn't just pick on Kenneth. 

Hell DaRizzle said the Lakers wouldn't even make the finals.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> And you know, nobody thought Fisher would play as decently as he has. Myself included. So maybe we shouldn't just pick on Kenneth.
> 
> *Hell DaRizzle said the Lakers wouldn't even make the finals.*


No I did not:



> maybe we can change "Pacific Division winners" to "WC champions"....meh....irrelevant


http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/441799-okay-ill-say-first.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dear Kenneth,

I'll let my game speak for itself.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Ak4QlxPie_NDzkYyobvp4Po5nYcB?gid=2010052713
Suck it.

Love, 

Derek Fisher


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Dear Kenneth,
> 
> I'll let my game speak for itself.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Ak4QlxPie_NDzkYyobvp4Po5nYcB?gid=2010052713
> ...


It's funny how you make one post out out of every five games or so, because Fisher still sucks all the other games where you don't make a post about him.

The fact is Derek Fisher has an 11.3 PER during the playoffs this years, which is awful for a starting point guard. He is also still a bad defender which PER does not account for. Your lack of knowledge of basketball doesn't make one good game out of a blue moon a sign that Fisher somehow is doing good during the playoffs.

Do you think an 11.3 PER with bad defense is impressive?

The fact that you bothered making a post about one game shows how your preference for Fisher is flawed and delusional. A few good shots here and there in the past doesn't mean Fisher is a clutch player when he stinks it up for 3 and a half quarters. One good game, doesn't mean Fisher is a good PG this playoffs when he is the reason the Lakers are losing other games.

End of the day, Fisher almost cost us the Houston series last year, and we almost got knocked out of the first round to the Thunder because of Fisher's poor play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He's usually the last option to shoot and it's hard for a PG to get assists in the triangle. PER doesn't show the huge shots he is hitting and the defense he played on Nash in games 1 and 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Almost doesn't count.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> It's funny how you make one post out out of every five games or so,


Kenneth,

I just didnt want to rub it in after every game. My overall play has actually been much better since my last letter to you. Did you see my rival PG Mr. Nash had only 15pts and 8 ast in game 4. Do you think that happens on its own?? Heck no! So you keep hating, I'll just be a big part of 6 (going on 7)finals appearances and 4 (going on 5) championships. 

Derek Fisher

P.S. I've notified the police of your psychotic tirades of violence towards me. So if I hear noises around my house at night Im just gonna start shooting and claim self defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, in the regular season, Fisher's season high was 15 points. He's surpassed that five times in this year's playoffs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fish has surprised me with as well as he has played. Nash is one of the worst defender in pg history even against zone defense he just doesn't give much effort. But Fish is playing smart and being aggressive. 

Fish is an incredible competitor in that sense he has Kobe's same will. and in the clutch in the tight moments you never have to wonder if he has the guts to take that shot thinking he can make. 

I'm gonna stop knocking Fish because he's not built for the marathon of the regular season anymore but he's tailormade to play when it matters most in the postseason.

Hell I'm not certain Kobe is built to last a tough regular season where he has to carry the team and be relatively injury free but come playoff time its on.


----------

